# OT: Carrera de Ingenieria Informática

## Anarchist_linux

Hola a todos,

Me gustaría contactar, ni que sea en este foro, con gente que esté haciendo o haya hecho la carrera universitaria de Ingenieria Informática. Me gustaría saber un poco su opinión general, y también algunos detalles, como saber qué papel juega en la carrera el software libre, los sistemas UN*X i Linux, obviamente. ¿Hay que tener windows obligatoriamente instalado (actualmente no lo tengo instalado) o se puede seguir en linux? ¿La carrera está muy orientada hacia windows?

Si alguien ya la ha terminado, como están actualmente las salidas profesionales? Me gustaria dedicarme a la parte de programación, ¿como está ahora? 

Estoy comparando distintas carreras. y esta la tengo como una opción importante, pero me gustaría tener una opinión personal, a parte de prospectos o consultas a las webs de las universidades.

Un saludo.

----------

## POXIRRAN

Yo actualmente estoy cursando la carrera Ing. en Informatica.

No existe tal orientacion, porque de ultimas el sistema operativo que utilizes es algo totalmente personal.

La carrera siempre tiene aplicaciones para windows y tambien para Linux pero no hace falta tener uno u otro.

para eso estan los laboratorios de cada SO.

La carrera es sobre Informatica y no sobre solamente un SO, se podria decir que es generica.

----------

## Anarchist_linux

Otro detalle: ¿Qué lenguajes de programación se estudian? o ¿en cuáles se profundiza más?

Gracias por responder Poxirran.

Si alguien más se quiere apuntar, adelante. Y si quereis decir pros y contras que le encontrais a esta carrera, adelante.

Un saludo.

----------

## Neodraco

Mi granito de arena.

Llevo cursando la carrera unos cuantos años (demasiados para mi gusto, pero es lo que hay), incluyendo un cambio de plan de estudios, así que te puedo aconsejar algunas cosillas. Algunas de las cosas que voy a decir son hechos, y otras van a ser opiniones completamente subjetivas, así que ya te digo de antemano que si le preguntas a cualquier otra persona te puede decir lo contrario a lo que te voy a contar. En resumen, no me hago responsable de mis propias opiniones xD

Respecto al programa de la carrera, lo que preguntas es muy relativo, ya que varia de una facultad a otra.

Las carreras no se centran en sistemas operativos, porque los sistemas operativos no se enseñan en la carrera. Si quieres saber manejar un sistema operativo, lo tienes que traer aprendidito de casa. Existen asignaturas de informática básica que enseñan nociones básicas de linux, emacs y ese tipo de cosas. Quiero dejar esto bien claro porque es un error común pensar que la carrera de ingenieria informática tiene mucho que ver con linux y windows y esas cosas. Falso. No tienen nada que ver. Gran parte de las asignaturas tienen contenidos teóricos, gran parte de las asignaturas tienen poco que ver con programar o incluso usar un ordenador (en el significado de usar el ordenador que tiene un usuario típico de informática). La II no es programar. La II no es aprender a administrar un servidor linux. La II no es hackear 7 lineas de código en el kernel del linux. Infórmate muy bien de lo que te vas a encontrar en la carrera, porque el 80% de los que llegan, se llevan un chasco: no es lo que se esperaban. Aquí, el número de gente que abandona durante (o tras el) primer año es brutal.

Respecto a los sistemas operativos, las asignaturas de sistemas operativos de la carrera se dedican a enseñar temas amplios aplicables a todos los sistemas operativos como programación concurrente (procesos, hilos, sincronización, etc - terminarás aborreciendo el problema de los filósofos) y ejemplos de sistemas operativos especificos, como el planificador de procesos de linux/minix/windows 2000 o el sistema de ficheros ext2.

Respecto a si necesitas windows o linux, como ya he dicho, depende de la facultad. Algunas hacen mucho hincapié en tecnologias de microsoft (como .NET), otras apuestan más por el software libre. En general, depende de los profesores, más que de una politica global de la facultad. Hace pocos años podias sacarte la carrera sin tener p*** idea de UNIX. Hoy en dia, eso está cambiando, y casi podrias sacarte la carrera sin usar windows. Casi. Por lo general necesitarás windows para, como mínimo, algun programa de estadistica, access y rational rose. Como ya he dicho, y quiero dejarlo bien claro, esto depende mucho de la facultad. En otras no será así - posiblemente sea peor. La ingenieria informática no es sistemas operativos.

Respecto a los lenguajes, la única cosa cierta es que tendrás que sufrir con el binómio C/C++. El curso introductorio se hace aquí con Python para luego pasar a C y C++, y se utiliza en general Python para casi todas las asignaturas, excepto aquellas en los que los profesores gustan de torturar a sus alumnos con prácticas que obligatoriamente se han de realizar en C. Prácticamente, aquí no damos nada de Java (por suerte), pero se que en otras facultades Java tiene un peso considerable. También empiezan a utilizarse inventos .NET en otras facultades, como ya he dicho antes. La mayoria de lenguajes se dan en asignaturas optativas, así que eres tu quien decide si quiere aprender o no. Otra vez, aquí el tema depende muchisimo de la facultad respectiva. Sólo date cuenta que de todas maneras vas a entrar en los lenguajes con muy poco detalle, y eres tu quien tendrá que aprender los lenguajes que quieras en profundidad si quieres dominarlos. La ingenieria informatica no es programar.

Las salidas profesionales... vamos a ser sinceros: una mierda.

Durante el boom de las puntocom (alrededor del año 2000) se anunció a bombo y platillo en los medios de comunicación que habia en españa una demanda inmensa de informáticos. Si no fabricabamos informáticos pronto los ibamos a tener que traer de la india, de polonia, o del chiquitistán. Nada más lejos de la realidad, el pais está lleno de informáticos, desde los "self-made", pasando por los de FP, modulos superiores y por último los ingerieros. Te recuerdo que los colegios de ingenieros brillan por su ausencia, y cualquiera con un cursillo de ofimatica puede hacer de informático si la empresa lo considera oportuno. Las empresas lo saben, y ofrecen sueldos de mierda, porque si tu no coges el trabajo, otro más desesperado que tu lo cogerá. Aquí hay empresas que reemplazan sistemáticamente a sus empleados cada pocos meses, casi ninguno dura más de dos años. Si la empresa no es exclusivamente de informática, posiblemente el departamento de informática sea demasiado pequeño como para que tengas posibilidades de ascenso, y aun si lo consigues, posiblemente te den más marrones por el mismo sueldo. El departamento de informática es siempre el último mono: cuando todo va bien, parece que te estés tocando los huevos; cuando revienta algo, la culpa es del departamento de informática siempre. La única posibilidad de ganar más pelas es irte a otra empresa donde te paguen más. Las únicas vias de escape con sueldos dignos son:

- trabajos de administrador de sistemas (en ciertos lugares)

- trabajos en empresas de consultoria

- docencia + investigación (quedarte en la universidad de profesor, vamos)

- funcionario público (como siempre)

- coger una beca erasmus el último año y largarte bien lejos a sitios donde las grandes empresas van a buscar estudiantes de últimos años en las universidades, y no tienen que ir los ingenieros de rodillas suplicando que les den trabajo en una empresa cobrando el sueldo minimo y sin cobrar horas extras.

Como ya he dicho antes, YMMV (your mileage may vary). Por darte una indicación, la mitad de las personas que conozco de mi promoción se dejaron la carrera. De los que terminaron, muchos se han largado fuera para poder trabajar. La mitad se han repartido entre 2 empresas, y el resto... quien sabe ande paran... xD

Como último consejo, informate muy bien de "de que va" esta carrera. Como ya he dicho arriba, no suele tener absolutamente nada que ver con la idea que tiene la gente antes de entrar. Y poco que ver con lo que se explica en los folletos. Lee, estudia, pregunta. Consulta temarios de asignaturas (hoy en dia muchas cosas se cuelgan en la web, y google hace milagros). Y sobre todo, habla con gente que esté cursando o haya cursado la carrera. Son (somos) los únicos que te podemos dar una idea más o menos realista de que es la ingenieria informática y que no es.

La carga teórica de la carrera es inmensa, y en los primeros años puede ser agobiante. Se necesita una fuerte base matemática, y en los primeros años tendras que tragar con 2 o 3 asignaturas de matemática pura y dura (dependiendo de la facultad y/o del plan de estudios). Cálculo, Análisis matemático, Álgebra, Matemática discreta, Estadística,... Si no eres bueno con eso, sufrirás lo indecible para pasar los dos primeros cursos.

Notarás que esta descripción de la vida profesional es particularmente deprimente. Esto es intencionado. Quiero que seas consciente del berenjenal en el que te metes. Si a pesar de haber leido esto, sigues queriendo hacer la carrera, adelante, y que nadie te pare. Si te da que pensar, considera hacer otra cosa. La informática es cojonuda como hobby, cuando puedes sentarte delante de un ordenador y trastear con lo que quieras. Cuando tienes que estar por cojones sentado delante de un ordenador 10 horas seguidas dejándote los ojos, es un puto infierno. Si no lo tienes claro, considera hacer una carrera de 3 años. Algunas asignaturas son ligeramente más faciles, tienes más motivación para terminar (porque ves el final más cerca) y al terminar puedes pasarte a la superior sin problemas, o coger el titulo y prenderle fuego. También debes tener claro, si eres de las personas que le gusta planificar su vida al extremo, que dificilmente terminarás la carrera de 5 años en 5 a no ser que seas sobrino del Punset, el tio este que presenta Redes en La 2 y se traduce a sí mismo xD. También influye el aspecto económico, si la carrera se alarga más de la cuenta y no te dan beca (como me ocurre a mi) te ves obligado a prostituirte para poder pagar la extremadamente cara matrícula de las carreras de ciencias, sin contar los libracos de 70 lerus o las pilas de apuntes para imprimir/fotocopiar.

Como resumen:

- infórmate bien

- casi imposible que te libres de tener el windows (a no ser que quieras pasarte horas en las aulas de prácticas después de clase)

- infórmate bien

- lenguajes: c/c++ por webos, posiblemente python, java, y los que tu elijas

- infórmate bien

- salida profesional: ves preparando la vaselina

- infórmate bien

Para que te hagas una idea de como está el percal, ahora mismo son las 3 de la mañana y estoy pegandome con un intérprete para un lenguaje, que tengo que entregar dentro de dos semanas. Mañana no iré a clase para poder adelantar esto (si, me tengo que saltar clases de teoria para poder terminar las prácticas). Llevo desde navidades con el, y no se si me dará tiempo a terminarlo antes del plazo, a pesar de que la semana que viene aquí son fiestas y me voy a pasar toda la semana sólo en casa haciendo esto. Si quieres tener una vida social plena, no te metas en la carrera. Si quieres tener muchas compañeras de clase, tampoco xD

En fin, esta es mi breve Introducción al maravilloso mundo de la Ingenieria Informática. Si tienes más dudas, pues eso, aquí ta el foro  :Razz: 

----------

## ToTeX

Yo soy informatico  :Razz:  y creo que depende de donde vayas a estudiar. En el caso de mi U la formacion es mixta, el profesor que dicta el ramo pone enfasis en uno u otro SO para las tareas o laboratorios. Generalmente uno tiene opciones, por ejemplo en Fundamentos de Ing. de Software podiamos usar para modelar Rational Rose(Windows) o Poseidon, que se puede usar en linux. Hay otros ramos donde no hay opcion, por ejemplo todas las tareas de Sistemas Operativos son en linux, lo que no significa que el ramo se dedique a estudiar ese SO.

Con respecto a los lenguaje de programacion, se ven muchos a lo largo del tiempo, pero una buena base en C te ayuda mucho. En este momento se trabaja mucho con orientacion a objetos, pasar de C a C++ es relativamente facil. Otro lenguaje muy utilizado es Java, de hecho creo que con el tiempo tomará mas fuerza en el desarrollo de aplicaciones de escritorio.  Hay muchos otros lenguajes, otros paradigmas, pero sus usos son bastante especificos.

Todavia no salgo, y he trabajado muy poco, asi que no te podria hablar sobre el mercado laboral, pero yo estoy preparandome sicologicamente para ser cesante, porque hay y habra mucha competencia en todos los ambitos de la informatica, en Chile al menos hay informatica o computacion en todas las universidades e institutos practicamente.

----------

## ackward

Uhm... creo no sabes que es o al menos que deberia ser una ingenieria en informatica.

Si solo te interesan los aspectos practicos haz una fp o un modulo de 3 años ccc. 

Quiza las cosas no se ven mas que desde la distancia (promocion 93-98 ), y aunque entonces lo hacia ahora veo que no tenia tantos motivos. Las universidades deberian estar para pensar, formar. Me acuerdo que solo tuve 4 asignaturas de programacion, realmente una en primer año, aprender pascal y la programacion estructurada, otra donde aprendias ensamblador, smalltalk (orientacion a objetos, al año siguiente lo cambiaron por java) y la ultima en el segundo ciclo y aprendias lisp. Ademas habia practicas, trabajos (si querias copiabas y punto) y que cada uno se busque la vida (la ultima vez que conte los lenguajes de programacion que sabia llegue a 11 y fue hace un par de años).

Recuerdo muy bien las clases de SO, diseccionando y programando para Minix. Las clases de lenguajes formales y compiladores (turing, chomski,... todo muy teorico y formal) pero practicas con flex y bison. Las pocas clases de estadistica que teniamos y las pocas matematicas que se veian (de ingenieria poco). Mucha clase de economia, contabilidad y gestion de empresas (un 33% de las asignaturas de un curso).

Lo importante es que me dieron una base teorica, no te enseñan a trabajar, ni te enseñan a programar (bueno esto depende del profesor y como admita las practicas, pero ha avanzado bastante- antes las pruebas de unidad eran teoricas y habia que demostrarlas formalmente ahora ya no, basta con hacerlas con junit, ahora se pueden pedir y antes no ). 

Al final todo depende de las inquietudes y de cada persona, gente que pasa por la carrera solo para sacar el titulo y otros que la aprovechan par tener una base de conocientos. Si solo quieres aprender la tecnica pues te aburriras mucho pero en mi opinion pierdes flexibilidad (pero tambien depende de cada persona el saber adaptarse, cada persona un mundo). 

Para trabajar... estas igual de puteado, el trabajo es una mierda, da igual lo que aprendas porque solo lo quieren que se haga como sea y para ayer. Si tienes conocimientos y ganas de sacrificio puedes ir subiendo hasta analista, jefe de proyecto, etc... pero la parte tecnica pierde peso frente a la organizativa. Si no vas por el mundo de la programacion puedes ser administrador de sistemas (somos pocos y hay menos curro todavia) o chico para todo, en cualquier caso la inestabilidad laboral es muy grande (yo he llegado a estar 6 meses en el paro). Ironicamente ese 33% de gestion de empresas que tanto odiaba en la uni ha servido para algo, estoy montando la mia para escapar de ese circulo vicioso de esclavitud que es la informatica.

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Yo me identifico mas con ackward (por cierto, somos de la misma promocion ;D).

La mayoria de las respuestas a las preguntas que haces cambian dependiendo de la persona (y su actitud frente a la carrera) y, sobre todo de la facultad y sus profesores. La primera pregunta te la debes hacer a ti mismo... ¿que espero de esta carrera?. Para mi fue el sitio donde aprender los conceptos generales que necesitaba para poder hacer todas las cosas que queria hacer... sin haber aprendido todo eso dificilmente hubiera podido disfrutar tanto mi trabajo.

En mi facultad (al contrario que en la de neodrako) si se impartia mucha programacion. Para que te hagas una idea, en segundo tenia 14 asignaturas, de las cuales 6 eras de distintos lenguajes (c,ada,prolog,java,pascal,visual basic) y yo feliz, me encanta programar!!. Fue el año mas feliz de mi vida, eso si, me daban las 12 de la noche (todos los dias) delante del ordenador por que tenia que terminar las practicas...

Tu futuro profesional te lo haces tu mismo, en informatica al menos tenemos trabajo, es una mierda pero hay... por que en otras profesiones ni siquiera tienen ofertas... 

Es cierto que hay mucho intrusismo laboral, pero en las empresas son conscientes de a quien pueden encargarle algo y a quien no... Yo no espero que nadie me encarge la instalacion de un PC de sobremesa... pero tp nadie le encarga a una persona que ha hecho un "cursillo" (salvo raras excepciones) que instale y configure un Router Cisco de Alta Disponibilidad (por ejemplo)...

----------

## MaROtO

Aqui uno que suscribe mor'or'less los dicho por neodraco....

Yo inicie los estudio de ingenieria superior informatica, y justo el mismo año en el que entraba el plan nuevo:?...ademas, estudiando a 100km de mi casa, y tragandome circuito que es la a8 a diarioen bus...

Pues bien, entre eso, el hecho de que al semi-pasar de curso, tenia que estar todo el dia alli (pillaba el bus para ir a las 7:00, y llagaba a casa a las 22:00), y que por encima de todo, hubiese mucha asignatura excesivamente teorica, y que en general, la universidad en si me decepcionase y no viese por ningun lado ese aura de conocimiento e ilustracion (yo iba a la biblioteca a leer y a pedir en prestamo libros, la inmensa mayoria a repasar sus apuntes sin siquiera tener el carnet de la misma..)...

De hecho, al final, lo deje ya a pesar de tener casi todo segundo aprobado, pero quedandome 4 de primero...mat.discreta, algebra,analisis mat. y calculo. No es que se me de mal la matematica -engeneral- si no esas asignaturas y los profesores que las impartian. De hecho, en segundo habia tambien asignaturas muy teoricas que no se me dieron mal, aunque ya eran sobre temas mas concretos.

Pero bueno, asi fue, y aunque me arrepiento (por esta absurda titulitis que domina el mercado hoy en dia) de no haberle hechado un par de huevos, aqui estoy, trabajando de lo que me gusta, y disfrutando muy a pesar de pasar 10 o mas horas delante de un ordenata o discurriendo sobre ellos y los problemas que les rodean....es mas, aun me queda tiempo para meterme con gentoo!

----------

## Paulinuks

Pues yo me identifico con Neodrako. Yo estuve en Ingeniería unos años hasta que decidí cambiarme a la Ing. Tec. No sé como está en tu facultad lo de hacer primero Ing. Tec. y luego Ing. En la mía no necesitas hacer ningún curso puente ni nada. De esto me enteré yo tarde. Porque si lo supiera hacía primero la Ing. Tec. y luego seguía con 4º y 5º. 

En cuanto al temario, vete preparando para darle duro a las matemáticas. Te pongo el temario del primer curso en mi facultad:

-Álgebra

-Cálculo

-Estructura de datos y de la información

-Estatística I

-Física de máquinas computacionales.

-Matemática discreta I

-Programación

-Tecnología de computadores

-Tecnología electrónica

Como puedes observar el primer año hay un fuerte contenido matemático y en siguientes no tanto pero siempre tendrás un par de asignaturas de matemáticas siempre. En cuanto a los lenguajes de programación, en mi facultad se estila mucho C y Java básicamente. Los S.O. que se utilizan (que no se enseñan) mayormente son Linux, Solaris y Windows en raras ocasiones.

Una cosa que que hay que señalar también es que no esperes aprobar asignaturas sólo chapándolas. Aquí el típico chapón que no sabe lo que chapa no hace nada. A lo mejor en alguna asignatura lo puede salvar, pero normalmente no llega. Este no es mi caso, porque yo ni siquiera chapaba, pero conozco a compañeros que chapaban un huevo sin comprender y na de na. Bueno, y todo esto si eres capaz de chapar algo que no entiendes, porque a mí me es bastante difícil. 

Bueno, seguro que se me escapa algo pero sobre todo ten en cuenta que no es oro todo lo que reluce. Si realmente te gusta y sabes en donde te metes adelante. Si no estás muy convencido pero aún así te gusta el tema y quieres probar empieza primero con la Ing. Tec.

----------

## Neodraco

Jodo, yo que pensaba que igual habia exagerado un poco en el post, va a ser verdad que estamos todos igual  :Laughing: 

No puedo dejar de remarcar esto lo suficiente: infórmate bien de en que consiste una ingenieria, porque lo que la gente entiende por informática se corresponde más bien con un modulo superior de administración de sistemas o alguna cosa por el estilo. En mi opinión, el nombre de la carrera sería más apropiado si fuera algo así como "Ingenieria y Ciencias de la Computación".

Un saludete  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Anarchist_linux

Bueno, en primer lugar quiero dar las gracias a todos los que habeis respondido. 

Antes de contaros mi vida deseo contestarle a ackward, que decía que no tenía ni idea de que era la carrera de Ingenieria Informatica. Pues no, no tengo ni idea.

Actualmente estoy cursando 4º de ESO y me está llegando la hora de decidir que camino seguir, así que he decidido ir a informarme de los posibles caminos que tengo. Optaré por hacer bachillerato y después una carrera universitaria, aunque aquí está el problema, pues la carrera que quieras condiciona el bachillerato, por lo tanto, quiero escoger un bachillerato que esté relacionado con la carrera que posteriormente haga. Todavia tengo un par de años para decidir exactamente qué carrera hacer ,es cierto. Otro tema es que el crédito de síntesi (un trabajo "final" que se hace cada año) va dirigido a los posibles itinerarios que tenemos, al estudio del sistema educativo, para así, de paso, facilitarnos la tarea de escoger, pues tendremos mayor conocimiento de causa. 

Soy un estudiante con hábito y facilidad para estudiar y saco buenas cualificaciones. Desde siempre me ha interesado la ciencia y la electrónica, por tanto, he destacado en materias como matemáticas o ciencias naturales. Siempre que han puesto problemas de ampliación me ha gustado hacerlos, o en caso de no poder, después he querido saber la solución.  Desde pequeño he usado ordenadores y me gusta saber como funcionan las máquinas, normalmente para después poderlas arreglar. Tengo una especial afección para la informática, uso con bastante frecuencia el ordenador, y me gusta saber como funciona. A menudo monto y desmonto ordenadores para aprovechar componentes, etc. A nivel de software, me inicié en linux hará un año, y al poco tiempo decidí librarme de windows. Ahora mismo os hablo desde una gentoo (tb tengo una mdk). Instalé la gentoo por su filosofía, y para aprender, pues aunque parece que nunca se acaben los problemas, entiendes mucho más como funciona el sistema que con mdk, por ejemplo.  Me interesa la programación, y durante el verano seguí algun curso de programación en C++ de manera autodidacta. Aunque también disfruto haciendo cosas prácticas, siempre he preferido las clases de teoria, supongo que soy una persona muy teórica. Soy muy curioso y siempre me gusta conocer todas las formas con las que puedo hacer las cosas, o porque se solucionan los problemas de esta manera y no de esa, me gusta saber el "porqué" de las cosas.

(también tengo vida social ,eh, jeje, pero en este caso no lo encuentro relevante, así que no lo incluyo). 

Después de leer este rollo os preguntareis "¿Pero porqué nos cuenta su vida este niñato?" Pues sencillamente para ver si considerais que tengo un perfil apto para esta carrera. 

En caso de que termine haciendo esta carrera, seguramente la haré en la Universidad Autónoma de Barcelona (España). Aquí teneis el plan de estudios de ésta carrera en esa universidad: http://www.uab.es/servlet/Satellite?cid=1099409747866&pagename=UAB%2FPage%2FTemplatePageLevel2&param1=1089612449142&param2=null

Si alguien se aburre, por allí también encontré el temario de algunas asignaturas, y hay algunas que me encantaría hacerlas. Partiendo de la información que tengo ahora, mi análisis de la carrera es que aunque tiene bastantes asignaturas de matemáticas, también hay bastantes relacionadas con la programación. Le encuentro un déficit en el tema del inglés, pero con suerte, el año que viene me saco el First, y hay alguna asignatura de libre eleccion que es ingles aplicado a la informatica. 

Sobre la salida laboral, pues mira, tal como está españa ahora, yo y mis compañeros sabemos que después de terminar una carrera de cinco años empezaremos a trabajar repartiendo pizzas, pero bueno, como minimo ésta carrera tiene salidas, aunque pocas. Otra de las posibles carreras que tuve en cuenta era la licenciatura en Física, que también las salidas que tiene...

Como digo yo ( y más gente) "estudia lo que quieras y trabaja de lo que puedas". Una carrera, segun lo veo ahora, es algo largo y complicado, por tanto, necesita voluntad y motivación, es decir, que si es algo que no te termina de gustar, te costará acabarla, por tanto, quizá mejor hacer una carrera que te guste pero no tenga muchas salidas, que hacer una que no te guste tanto, pero tenga más salidas. ¿No?

Y si me tengo que ir al estrangero, pues me voy al estrangero.

Me gustaría que el debate no solo se centrase en mi caso, sino que siguiera como ahora, hablando también de la carrera en general.

Un saludo y gracias por todo "gentooza".

----------

## Soul Lost

solo tengo una pregunta ingeneria en informatica es lo mismo que ingeneria de sistemas ??  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   Ya que es la carrera que quiero tomar..

Saludos

P.T. muy buenas las opiniones de todos..

----------

## Neodraco

Aquí en mi pueblo hay Ingenieria Informática (5 años), Ingenieria Técnica en Informática de Gestión (3 años) e Ingenieria Técnica en Informática de Sistemas (3 años). Supongo que por ingenieria de sistemas te refieres a ésta última. Solo comentarte que:

- El temario cambia bien poco de una a otra (la mayoria de asignaturas son casi iguales sino completamente iguales - mismos profesores, mismos apuntes)

- Lo de los años va a cambiar debido a la nueva regulación europea y bla bla bla, vamos que se quedará informática en 4 años... lo cual es mejor para todos. Los de 3 años, con unas pocas asignaturas más, tendrán un título superior, y los de 5 nos convalidarán el título por la de 4 más un máster en vete tu a saber que...

Si alguien está más enterado en lo de la reforma que lo diga, que yo sólo se de lo que me enteré de oidas...

----------

## asmatic

Hola, he acabado ingenieria (superior) informatica en la UAB hace unos pocos meses (ha sido un camindo demasiado largo, pero al fin ha acabado) asi que espero que te pueda comentar de primera mano lo que te encontrarás allí.

Sobre la UAB decir que el campus es magnifico, estilo americano, con todos los edificios situados en el mismo terreno, con montones de zonas verdes etc etc... La calidad de la enseñanza es bastante buena, aunque en informatica tienen más peso otras universidades.

Primero debes tener muy claro lo que te vas a encontrar en la carrera superior la de 5 años o la tecnica de 3, si no es que para cuando te matricules, hayan cambiado los planes para adaptarse a europa y los planes sean totalmente 2diferentes.

Segun nos comentó un profesor, informática en la UAB, el indice de fracaso, abandono y el número de años que se tardan en acabar la carrera (7 años de media) es de los más altos en toda la UAB.

Esto es en parte porque mucha gente tiene una idea de lo que se encontrará y allí se encontrará cosas totalmente diferentes.

Es normal, la gente tiene ordenador en casa, juega con el, trastea con el, y ha oido que estudiar informatica es un sueldazo seguro. En realidad lo que se encuentran es que hay muchisimas matemàticas, especialmente en los primeros cursos, asignaturas muy teoricas que aparentemente no aportan nada, hay mucha gente que en realidad estudia informatica porque le gusta el ordenador, no por que le guste el trabajo de informatico. Conozco gente que no les gusta programar o que se les atraganta una pantalla con codigo fuente delante.

En fin, si quieres estudiar informatica que te guste mucho el ordenador esta bien, pero debes tener claro si te gusta o no  programar, almenos tienes que tener claro eso.

Si eso lo tienes claro, deberias ver si te interesa más hacer la carrera de 5 o la de 3 años. A la hora de buscar trabajo viene a ser lo mismo en el 99% de los casos. La diferencia es que al que hace la carrera superior se le da una formación de programador, pero además se le da otra de "investigador": se le da una base de conocimientos sobre muchos temas que realmente tienen poco impacto en la informatica del mundo laboral (Inteligencia artificial, sistemas y señales, vision por computador, criptografía y codigos...). Naturalmente un ingeniero superior no es un investigador ni mucho menos, pero tiene una formación base en varios campos que le permite iniciar un programa de doctorado con una mejor base teorica.

Al ingeniero tecnico lo forman puramente como programador y no tanto (o casi nada) como invesigador, especialmente el ingeniero tecnico de gestion.

La prueba? Los proyectos de final de carrera de una carrera superior suelen llevar titulos como "reconocimiento de patrones en imagenes de endoscopias médicas", "analisis del movimiento de actores en 3d" o "implementacion de un driver para dispositivos firewire".

En  la carrera de informatica de gestion el 99,9% de los proyectos se llaman "creacion de una web para la venta del producto X"

Como ya te digo, las diferencias a la hora de buscar trabajo son practicamente nulas, y la elección se debe basar más en cuales són tus inquietudes intelectuales.

A mi me gusta mucho más conocer como una red neuronal aprende a reconocer caracteres que como montar una base de datos en SQL para vender CD's por internet, así que escogí  la opcion larga de 5 años.

Si escoges la opcion de 5 años, en la autonoma verás que las asignaturas estan repartidas a profesores que provienen de diferentes unidades o grupos de investigacion de la universidad.

El grupo CCD (combinatoria y comunicacion digital) da asignaturas de redes, criptografia y codigos (muy buenos profesionales aqui, especialmente en criptografia, donde uno de los profesores tiene teoremas que llevan su nombre).

En el CVC (centrode vision por computador) y en el IIA (Instituto de inteligencia artificial) hay profesores que se encargan de dar las asignaturas relacionadas con el procesamiento de imagenes, vision por computador y inteligencia artificial.

Hay más grupos ESA (ingenieria de sistemas y automàtica), CAOS (arquitectura de ordenadores y sistemas operativos), y algun otro más, pero me parece que los que mas proyección tienen en la UAB són los de vision por computador y IA, que tienen sendos edificios dedicados especificamente a la investigación.

Preparate para recibir buenas dosis de matematicas (la mayoria de las asignaturas de informatica son comunes a todas las licenciaturas de informatica, ya sean tecnicas o no): calculo 1, calculo 2, Analisis matematica, algebra, matematica discreta, calculo numerico...

Sobre si se enseña linux o windows, en la UAB la formacion es mayoritariamente windows, y te sera necesario a lo largo de lla carrera, aunque si no lo queires tener en casa puedes usarlo en las aulas de ordenadores de la facultad.

Ninguna asignatura trata especificamente de windows o linux ni ningun otro SO, porque como ya se ha comentado lac arrera no gira entorno a ningun SO, pero se asume que si bien el alumno ya conoce windows, solo una minoria conoce linux/unix por lo que en una asignatura se dan ciertas nociones basicas de este.

Linux se trabaja especialmente en las asignaturas relacionadas con los departamentos CCD (Redes1, Redes 2, Redes 3, metodos de calculo simbolico, seguridad informatica, teoria de codigos..) y del CAOS (Sistemas operativos 1, S.O.2) amén de alguna otra en la que tambien se usa.

Sobre lenguages que se tocan... buf, infinidad, aunque muchos no los volveras a tocar nunca, yo personalmemnte y que recuerde he echo:

Pascal, ASM Intel x86, C, C++, prolog, lisp, SML, ensamblador motorola68000, java, PHP y algunos otros más que no son realmente lenguajes de programación (HTML, XML, PL/SQL,Matlab, Mathematica, Shell scripts...) mas alguno mas que se me olvide.

En fin, variadito

Bueno, nada más que decir, espero haberte sido de utilidad

saludos

----------

## manucorrales

 *Soul Lost wrote:*   

> solo tengo una pregunta ingeneria en informatica es lo mismo que ingeneria de sistemas ??     Ya que es la carrera que quiero tomar..
> 
> Saludos
> 
> P.T. muy buenas las opiniones de todos..

 

Yo estoy finalizando la carrera de Ingenieria de Sistemas, al menos en mi facultad (Facultad de exactas - Univ. Nacional del Centro, Tandil, Argentina) hay muchisimo enfasis en la programacion durante los primeros tres años. En primero comenzamos con pascal, en 2do con C/C++. A partir de 3er año comenzamos con la programacion orientada a objetos y programando en Java. En general en los años superiores no hay restricciones sobre los lenguajes (depende de los profesores), solo te dan los trabajos y los haces en lo que quieras (o puedas  :Very Happy:  ).

Hay algunas materias de Hardware en las que se ve codificacion binaria, logica digital, arquitectura de sistemas, etc.

Y con respecto a los sistemas operativos, tuve una sola materia en la que se ven aspectos generales de como funcionan los sistemas operativos y algunas cosas particulares de winNT y unix/linux.

En los años superiores (4to, 5to) se ve diseño de sistemas (patrones de diseño, arquitecturas (cliente-servidor, capas, etc) y luego manejo de proyectos y de personal y procesos de software.

Espero no haberlos aburrido  :Smile: 

----------

## 7th_sign

Yo termine mi ingenieria y bueno cuando empece a usar linux fue como a la mitad y de la carrera de alli para alla  lo use en todas las practicas que hacia, realmente no hubo mucho problema por que lo lenguajes que use son soportados por los 2 S.O.  (solo un maestro se puso muy picudo por que queria su sistema en visual basic y como es libertad de catedra pues ni pedo).

Yo creo que los que te pueden definir el uso de un sistema operativo son los lenguajes que vayan a utilzar durante la carrera.

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Yo estoy en una situacion parecida a la de Anarchist_linux. Actualmente estoy haciendo 2º de bachillerato, programe mi primer matamarcianos-chapuza en una variante del basic a los 12 años y me inicie con linux a los 14. Tengo pensado en irme a la universidad de Alicante para cursar la ingieneria informatica de 5 años pero tengo un par de dudas sobre lo que habeis comentado. 

En primer lugar ¿Realmente habeis usado esa base de matematicas? Lo digo porque me llama la atencion que en la universidad de Alicante solamente hay 3 asignaturas de matematicas en el primer curso y despues nada de nada. 

En segundo lugar, a mi, por gustar me gustaria trabajar o bien en diseño de videojuegos o bien en algo relacionado con la robotica, pero ¿Hay alguna posibilidad de encontrar trabajo en alguno de estos campos dentro de España?

Gracias y salud.

----------

## Neodraco

Lo de las matemáticas es relativo. La computación se basa principalmente en la lógica matemática (entre otras cosas), así que durante la carrera utilizarás las matemáticas bastante. Al salir de la carrera, pues si vas a trabajar desarrollando software para ingenieria necesitarás llevar bien las integrales, y si quieres hacer cualquier cosa en 3D necesitas unos sólidos fundamentos de álgebra.

Respecto a la robótica, fuera del ámbito universitario la robótica en españa es prácticamente inexistente. Si de verdad quieres trabajar de ello, es casi imprescindible que te metas a aprender idiomas desde ya y te hagas la idea de que vas a terminar en el quinto pino. Lo mismo se aplica a cualquier tarea de "alta tecnologia" (por llamarlo de alguna manera); el número de empresas que se dedican en españa a ello es ridículo y eso implica pocos puestos de trabajo.

En el ámbito universitario por ejemplo, es otro cantar. En la Jaume I (donde yo estudio), en Castellón (te pilla cerca), la investigación robótica tiene un peso muy importante y destacada a nivel europeo (o eso dicen xD). Pero te recuerdo que investigar y trabajar (en la empresa privada, se entiende) son dos cosas muy diferentes.

Si quieres más detalles, aquí esta el foro.

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Muchas gracias por la respuesta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Anarchist_linux

 *Neodrako wrote:*   

> En el ámbito universitario por ejemplo, es otro cantar. En la Jaume I (donde yo estudio), en Castellón (te pilla cerca), la investigación robótica tiene un peso muy importante y destacada a nivel europeo (o eso dicen xD). Pero te recuerdo que investigar y trabajar (en la empresa privada, se entiende) son dos cosas muy diferentes.
> 
> 

 

A qué te refieres exactamente? Es que el otro día lo estabamos hablando con mi hermana (está terminando la carrera de traducción) y me dijo que la investigación aquí estaba muy mal, que se destinaba poco dinero. Por lo que deduzco que debe haber pocas plazas y mal pagadas, no?

----------

## Neodraco

Bueno, cierto que la investigación en españa esta mal. Pero todo es relativo - no se que investigarán exactamente los de traducción, pero todos los profesores hacen investigación. Por tanto, plazas de investigación hay todas las de los profesores, más otras que son exclusivamente de investigación. Evidentemente si se mantiene el cotarro es por las subvenciones de europa, que la robótica no es barata precisamente. En esta universidad, por ejemplo, no se hace nada a nivel de sistemas operativos, cosa lógica dado que dudo que europa de subvenciones a la investigación en ss.oo. Si no, otro gallo cantaria.

----------

## Anarchist_linux

Alguien ha hecho la Ingenieria informÃ¡tic en la Universitat PolitÃ¨cnica de Catalunya (Barcelona) ?  Que diferencias podria haber entre hacerla allÃ­ o en la UAB?

----------

## vgl

Neodraco: Impresionante descripción. Completamente identificado con todo lo que dices. Una anotación: lo de las carreras de 3 años es un poco engañoso, en mi universidad suelen poner mejores profesores en la superior (no siempre, pero a veces), y aunque este mal decirlo, esto hace la técnica más difícil. También ocurre que tenemos menos creditos en algunas asignaturas, explican menos, y luego van y ponen el mismo examen que en la superior. Aparte de como no te lo saques todo a tiempo, te quedas un año colgado antes de pasar a la superior (el 2º ciclo). Toda la razón en que hay que informarse mucho, creo que a todos decepciona esta carrera, incluso diría que te has quedado corto en algunas cosas...

----------

## druha

Bueno hasta ahora creo que te han resumido bastante bien lo que es la carrera, aunque creo que en el tema de la programación han exagerado un poco. En mi universidad se programa bastante y se ven muchos lenguajes (ada, c/c++, fortran, java, cobol, scheme, ensamblador...) y hay algunas optativas (multimedia, fundamentos de la informática gráfica, administración de so's) que junto a lo anterior hacen la carrera bastante llevadera. A parte de esto hay materias muy interesantes como fundamentos de computadores (se aprende el diseño del procesador y como ejecuta las instrucciones pasadas por el usuario), su continuación, estructura de computadores (se estudia la relación entre el procesador y el sistema de memoria y la entrada/salida), redes (una de las asignaturas más interesantes, aprendes entre otras cosas como planificar redes), sistemas operativos, buses y periféricos, etc... vamos que te enseñan informática pura y dura. A mi me sorprende que mucha gente que incluso ha acabado la carrera diga que no ha aprendido nada, que si todo es demasiado teórico... no sé, creo que esto es en parte porque mucha gente sólo conoce la informática después de windows 95 y tiene una idea bastante distorsionada de lo que es, además de que como han dicho tienes que poner de tu parte, intentar comprender lo que te están enseñando y pensar qué puedes hacer con esos conocimientos, porque si vas para aprobar exámenes y tener un título sin un mínimo de motivación por aprender, está claro que estos conocimientos no te van a servir de nada.

Con respecto al mundo laboral, no te puedo decir nada porque todavía no he "ejercido", pero la opinión que te de cualquiera que lo haya hecho no suele diferir de las que se pueden leer aquí, así que parece ser que la cosa esta así de jodida. Esto es uno de los puntos negativos y que a pesar de todo lo anterior me hacen recomendarte definitivamente que no hagas una carrera informática, porque encima, si ya está la cosa jodida en la calle, para colmo las facultades y escuelas están masificadas a más no poder, o sea que más competencia para el futuro (también es cierto que un inmenso porcentaje de la gente que empieza no acaba la carrera, ni siquiera primero, pero aún así el porcentaje de informáticos que están saliendo seguro que es muy superior a hace 10 años, cuando esto sí era un chollo). Aunque últimamente hay un pequeño rayo de esperanza, y es que parece que los informáticos se están movilizando para crear un colegio, pero esto todavía esta lejos.

----------

## Corellian

Yo estoy estudiando Ingeniería Técnica en Informática de Gestión en la Universidad de Girona, y respecto a las deserciones en el primer año es brutal, ahora, en el segundo cuatrimestre solo asiste un 50% de la gente que eramos al principio, y aun me quedo corto quizá; creo que la desinformación es muy relevante en el caso de la Informática (dicho así, parece paradójico) y es que como leí una vez en no sé dónde: "La Informática está en la era de los curanderos". Esto viene a decir que actualmente "el saber Informática" implica en la creencia popular haber hecho un cursillo de Access, Windows 3000 XP, y saber usar un poco el Word, que no le quito mérito pero que lo que se aprende en una carrera de Ingeniería Informática dista bastante de la creencia popular del "saber Informática".

En mi caso sabía en menor o mayor medida lo que iba a hacer en la carrera, porque antes me movilizé a preguntar a gente que la estaba haciendo o ya la había acabado. Lo triste es ver lo que te espera al acabar la carrera. Por lo que decidí fijar mi objetivo a la investigación, cosa que se dice ahora, y luego ya veremos (si llegamos  :Wink: ).

Saludos a todos los compañeros pre-ingenieros y ya ingenieros (¿Si no nos unimos y no cambiamos el mundo, quién lo hará por nosotros?  :Smile:  )

----------

## Anarchist_linux

La investigación informática exactamente que investiga? Cuáles son actualmente los frentes de investigación? 

Un saludo

----------

## druha

Bueno eso depende de la universidad. En la mía (Las Palmas) que yo sepa se investiga en el campo de la inteligencia artificial, concretamente la visión por ordenador. No sé si se investigará algo más, pero de lo que más se oye hablar es de eso.

----------

## Neodraco

Lo que se hace por aquí:

- Robótica (inteligencia artificial, vision artificial, reconocimiento de texto-imagenes-etc, automatismos, etc)

- Arquitectura (Cosas con FPGAs y tal)

- Informática gráfica (OpenGL, Multimedia, etc)

Y ya a menor escala cosas relativas a alguna asignatura en particular, como interfaces de usuario, seguridad informática, etc. Pero de esto, apenas nada.

No me cansaré de repetir que en otras facultades esto será totalmente diferente. Así que los demás, que pongan más cosas y así nos hacemos una idea  :Razz: 

----------

## Corellian

Sí, básicamente en mi universidad también se investiga lo de la visión por computador. Claro está que puede que los que estemos en el primer o el segundo año de carrera, cuando acabemos se esté con otra cosa... la tecnología va tan rápida... que si ordenadores cuánticos, que si criptografía cuántica... chips ópticos... (esto es más para los físicos  :Razz: )

Saludos

----------

## piky

 *asmatic wrote:*   

> Hola, he acabado ingenieria (superior) informatica en la UAB hace unos pocos meses (ha sido un camindo demasiado largo, pero al fin ha acabado) asi que espero que te pueda comentar de primera mano lo que te encontrarás allí.
> 
> Sobre la UAB decir que el campus es magnifico, estilo americano, con todos los edificios situados en el mismo terreno, con montones de zonas verdes etc etc... La calidad de la enseñanza es bastante buena, aunque en informatica tienen más peso otras universidades.
> 
> Primero debes tener muy claro lo que te vas a encontrar en la carrera superior la de 5 años o la tecnica de 3, si no es que para cuando te matricules, hayan cambiado los planes para adaptarse a europa y los planes sean totalmente 2diferentes.
> ...

 

Ostia yo tb estoy haciendo la carrera en la misma UAB en la ETSE (Escuela tecnica superio de ingenieros) , estoy en segundo y mas o menos es bastante como dices, pero no olvides la gran orientación en la informatica de la UAB a nivel de diseño de hardware ya que hay el CNM (Centro nacional de microelectronica) que eso es una gozada, en mi caso gozo de tener como profesora a una de las 2 catedraticas en microarquitectura de computadores la Ana Ripoll, supongo que tu también la tubiste, es la caña esa mujer xDDD

Venga, Salu2s a todos los que posteen por estos foros y estudien en la UAB  :Wink: 

PiKy  :Wink: 

----------

## Daneel

Bueno pues otro Ingeniero, técnico en sistemas es mi caso y frustado superior, el tema del curro pues supongo que como en casi todo crees cuando empiezas que es una cosa y luego es otra, como se ha citado antes sueles encontrarte con una mierda. Pero no todo es malo yo estudié en la Universidad de Alicante y puedo asegurar que windows era sólo imprescindible en algunas optativas (de gestión) que el profesor no sabía nada de informatica y nos hizo hacer un "pograma" con el Access, el resto de asignaturas imprescindible Linux en el 99% y opcional en el resto. En cuanto a los lenguajes de programación (no incluyo mi pesadilla personal llamada Prolog), ¿para que quiere un ingeniero que le enseñen muchos lenguajes?, basta con que te enseñen pseudocódigo a partir de ahí los lenguajes son meras grámaticas muy personalistas dependiendo del que se las inventó, si ya se que luego viene para ser más exactos que si con unos se pueden hacer unas cosas y con otros no, pero para eso están los manuales que para algo sale el título ingeniero. Opinión de la carrera en sí, ni fu ni fa, pero tiene cosas que son muy buenas como las de enseñarte a atajar un problema y a buscarte las castañas, las malas para mi fueron muuuuy largos los 6 cursos que me tiré allí para luego encontrarte con que, sí eres ingeniero, pero también hay tropecientos intrusos laborales que con un curso del CCC de turno y aprendiendo en su casa hacen lo mismo que tu por más o menos la mitad de tu sueldo, pero bueno una carrera se estudia si se quiere y te gusta, así que a pesar de que el mercado está más que saturado a todo aquel que le interese se la recomiendo, a los dudosos que se lo piensen 2 veces.

Saludets y perdón por lo largo del texto.

P.D.: actualmente estudiaría Comunicación Audiovisual, que si te enseñan lo que se supone que es le veo salidas y encima es interesante.

----------

